# Isa Browns parent stock



## bsbbutts (Apr 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where to buy parent stock in small quantities for home farm. I want to hatch my own Browns would be a great experience for my kids. Thanks for any info.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got mine from the local TSC. Well, not so local since it was about 45 mins away.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

ISA Brows aren't really a breed.... they're a hybrid. You can get them from hatcheries and the local feed store might carry them but if you're looking to make your own it'll take you crossing Rhode Island Reds and Rhode Island Whites (and since it's a closely guarded industry secret there may be other breeds in here too.) ISA Brown X ISA Brown will not get you the sex-linked offspring you originally bought. I honestly don't know what it'd get you...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don't think they sell parent stock in small numbers.But you can contact to find out.
http://www.isapoultry.com/en/contactform/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got great ISA parent stock from hatching a dozen supermarket eggs. From Publix supermarket. Two actually won Best of Breed at our last state fair. It was so awesome! I actually got deposits from 9 people on eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

*APRIL FOOLS!!!* :d


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They want the parent stock that the hatcheries buy to produce the ISA chicks that are available to the public not breed 2 ISAs together.


----------



## bsbbutts (Apr 1, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> They want the parent stock that the hatcheries buy to produce the ISA chicks that are available to the public not breed 2 ISAs together.


This is exactly what I want. Don't really know if you buy them in small amount. Like 50 hens and 12 cocks.


----------

